# Strength Wars: 5 Min Squat Battle (Cyclist VS Powerlifter VS Strongman)



## NbleSavage (Jan 10, 2016)

In before "Thats not IPF Depth!"


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 10, 2016)

The legs on the cyclist will haunt me


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 10, 2016)

That's nuts. I'd have a stroke after 20 reps.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 11, 2016)

87 reps the guy is bloody outrageous.  And they were perfect identical reps from 1 through 87 that was fukin awesome.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm surprised noone puked , the guy in the back left with long hair bails out of every comp he's in usually first . has anyone else noticed that trend with him ?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 11, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> I'm surprised noone puked , the guy in the back left with long hair bails out of every comp he's in usually first . has anyone else noticed that trend with him ?



That's Tetzel. He competes in strongman & def isn't an endurance type athlete. Strong as fuark in short bursts but this contest didn't play to his best suit.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 11, 2016)

StoliFTW said:


> The legs on the cyclist will haunt me



No doubt brother, no doubt!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 11, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> That's Tetzel. He competes in strongman & def isn't an endurance type athlete. Strong as fuark in short bursts but this contest didn't play to his best suit.



Tetzel is epic and should be the lead singer of a metal band.


----------



## built1st (Jan 26, 2016)

My go to video before I am about to squat.


----------



## RISE (Jan 26, 2016)

Brb going to buy a phucking bike


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2016)

RISE said:


> Brb going to buy a phucking bike



Bloody hell...that guys quads...he was a machine.


----------

